# Argh ferplast!



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

I'm trying to unscrew the plastic screws from my Jenny shelf and two of them just will not BUDGE from the bars, no matter how much twisting I do...stupid cheapo plastic screws...how do you get them unscrewed again!?


----------



## PurpleCrow (Mar 22, 2009)

Do the screws actually move when you twist them? You may have to hold the shelf and pull the screws as you twist them.


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

Believe me I'm beyond gentle tweaking...I've managed to pull one whole off the bars, and I'm twisting, pulling, winching, trying everything within my range of physical strength to get them apart but the screw appears broken inside, and I can't pull it free :mad2:


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

Managed to get one free by sticking my thumb in the gap and twisting the screw (bloody hurt....) doesn't seem to be working with this last stubborn one though, my thumb is killing me >.< It shouldn't be this damn difficult!


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

could you drip a bit of cooking oil into it to try & loosen it?


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

I don't think that would help tbh...with it being plastic, it's more likely the screw spiral or the joint spiral has been damaged and now they're stuck...it's like, you can twist it constantly, either way, and it doesn't loosen or tighten, but you get a 'click' each full turn, there's something tripping it back into the original position so I can't loosen or tighten it 
They're just gunna have to get by on 3 pegs instead of 4...can't wait til I can afford new shelves >.< The girls can't really have hammocks because they mutilate them in seconds, plastic is all they can have...


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Argent said:


> I don't think that would help tbh...with it being plastic, it's more likely the screw spiral or the joint spiral has been damaged and now they're stuck...it's like, you can twist it constantly, either way, and it doesn't loosen or tighten, but you get a 'click' each full turn, there's something tripping it back into the original position so I can't loosen or tighten it
> They're just gunna have to get by on 3 pegs instead of 4...can't wait til I can afford new shelves >.< The girls can't really have hammocks because they mutilate them in seconds, plastic is all they can have...


Oh I get what you mean, I've got a plastic bottle holder on their hospital cage that does the same thing & it just will not come off


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

Ridiculous isn't it? I had a look at the screws I managed to salvage, they are indeed bent outta shape, so god help me next muckout >.<


----------

